# Back from vacation!



## Ireth (Aug 29, 2012)

Earlier than I'd anticipated, too. ^^ For a little while at least, until I go back to college. A brief overview of the highlights of my trip, for those interested:

-not much to say about the drive through Manitoba and Sask-flat-chewan. Camped in a few Wal-Mart parking lots in lieu of actual campsites.
-Lloydminster, AB: had a fun meeting with Rich, a friend of my mom's. He's a pretty fun guy, and not bad looking either. XDDD
-Edmonton, AB: the Edmonton Mall. Full stop. We went on the Mindbender at GalaxyWorld, browsed a bunch of the stores and had really good frozen yogurt from Yogen Fruz, and I bought a Florence + the Machine CD. ^^
-Jasper, AB: We got into the Rockies, which I have henceforth nicknamed the Ered Luin because they looked bluish from a distance. Almost got struck by lightning (no, really -- it hit the pavement not 15 feet from where my family and I were standing!), saw a couple of double rainbows, and got some more shopping in.
-Canmore, AB: Did more shopping, saw tons of bunnies roaming the streets, and had the most amazing drink ever at a cute little coffeeshop. Chocolate chai lattes, where have you been all my life? XD
-Banff, AB: Still more shopping and lots of pretty mountains to look at.
-Calgary, AB: the zoo! Owls and muntjacs and bats, oh my! (For those who don't know, a muntjac is a type of deer that has fangs, but is vegetarian. Kinda cool looking, but creepy. XD)
-Delisle, SK: met up with my cousin Scott and his wife and kids, and got to play with their dog Roxie and her adorable puppies. We had a bonfire in the backyard and made s'mores, and Scott's wife made us breakfast in the morning, which was really nice of them. It tasted awesome, too. Pancakes and bacon FTW.

I wish I could show you the pictures I took, but my phone died halfway into the Rockies, and I'm not sure how to get pics from my phone onto my laptop anyway. Might just wait and see if my mom or sisters put better-quality pics on Facebook and then steal them. XDD


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't think we've ever met - but it's nice to have you back...


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome back, Ireth. Nice to see you again.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys. ^^ And hello, Joe. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Ireth, it's great to have you back with us in Mythic Scribes =)


----------



## Reaver (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome back kiddo. Looking forward to seeing you at Philliam's.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome back  Glad you had a good time. It's funny you should mention the Rockies; we're going to Colorado in two days. Different part of the Rockies, but still.


----------

